# Hunnarbaaz TV Show - Honing Medicine Healthcare Skills



## amitkr1

Hunnarbaaz is a show for people who are capable of honing their hidden talent and using it in such a way that they succeed in supporting their dreams and achieving the set goals.

Such is the field of Medicine & Healthcare, where trained and skillfull people are required. Hunnarbaaz TV Show, will help people hone their talent and improve their skill-set for health care innovations, and clinical skills & nursing techniques.

Hunnarbaaz TV Show will help millions of young Indians become aware of the various ways in which they can upgrade their skills, become employable and commercially utilise their inventive genius to provide for themselves. The show does this by showcasing the most in-demand skills across different Industry sectors, creating contests and tasks around these skill sets and featuring employment and entrepreneurship opportunities available for people with these skills.


After a rigorous series of tests that sees participants collaborating and facing off against each other, India's best Skills Star and Innovator will be crowned. Through this sustained media spotlight, *'**HUNNARBAAZ! Skilled to Win!*' will contribute to making skills aspirational, showing the country the heights the truly skilled and innovative can reach, and taking the message of skilling and innovation to every section of society across India, including the disadvantaged, the remote, and the illiterate.


The *reality TV Show* which will be aired on Doordarshan is supported by the Ministry of Labour & Employment, *National Skill Development Corporation*, *National Innovation Foundation, FICCI*, Doordarshan, *Cinema Vision India*, among numerous other national agencies and institutions. “


----------

